# best dbol dosage......



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

just started a cousre of 10mg dbol tabs, an would just like to know whats the best dosage to take and should i spread them out through the day or just take them all at once? different people have told me differnt things, so id just like to hear what results people have had here

thanx for any help


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Your stats? Training history? height? weight? bf%? This your first cycle? This isnt everyones opinion, but i personaly see no reason why you shouldnt run an injectable test at a moderate dose for the first cycle with the dbol if necessary. If its your first cycle, your receptors will be most sensitive now, so make a decnt cycle of it.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

You realy should have asked before you started. 30 or 40mg per day. Split up through the may or all at once. It will make little diffrence.

Do you have pct sorted.?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I like 25mg at once with breakfast any higher and my blood pressure goes up. Any way if you have proper dbol you wont need more to have a great strength increase and looked pumped at all times.


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

im 5,8" 13 stone quite stocky (not fat) been trainnig for bout a year but just want more mass, iv only just started the cycle of dbol today at 40mgs and yes its my 1st still unsure of the right pct for me


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

nemesis? You think something with a half life of 4.5 shouldnt be split up? I would, especially if there isnt a slow acting estered test in there aswell. Your levels will look like the back of a camel!

PS if thats ur dog, i want one! Dont worry, i wont go across waters to dognap.


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

so splitting the dosage up throughout the day is the way to go


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> nemesis? You think something with a half life of 4.5 shouldnt be split up? I would, especially if there isnt a slow acting estered test in there aswell. Your levels will look like the back of a camel!
> 
> PS if thats ur dog, i want one! Dont worry, i wont go across waters to dognap.


personally i would split the dose there is debates about it though to do with peak levels etc.

also natural test levels peak at certain time also.

Yea it is my dog. You can have him hes a tortcher. Nah as much as he pesters me i couldnt get rid ov him lmao


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

5omg at breakfast.


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive been told off a friend that if i have 10mg in the morning then 30mg about an hour before i train in the afternoon (4-5pm) i should see some good results,

hows this sound to you guys? i just dont wana waste what i have an wanna se the best results i can

thanks for the help


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

anymore help or advice guys would be greatly apreciated,


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Just spread it out. 10mg every 4 hours or so.


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

cheers nemesis, should i go with 40mgs a day do you think


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

curtisdon1 said:


> cheers nemesis, should i go with 40mgs a day do you think


 Why not start on 20-25 a day and work your way up? Why use more than is necessary? Con only used 25mg a day, I currently am using 25 a day as part of a kickstart, and as with Con, my bp goes baserk on anymore at the moment. Funnily enough, hard to sleep with your vein going boom boom boom on your temples from high d-bol. Yes things have moved on but orals in the past used to be pyramided ie 20 30 40 50 50 40 30. Saying that, I did run d-bol for 12 weeks with the rest of the crap and funnily enough, I am not dead, so maybe thats why I tapered it up and down.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Id say 30mg would do. You could stay at 40mg but there probably is no need.

You will need ur pct sorted. And you should have nolva on hand incase of gyno


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

got the nolva sorted, whats a good pct and when to put it in action and dosage etc,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i use 50mg a day personally, but 40 - 50 is what id normally suggest. I didn't find much difference between splitting or taking at once.

pct can start day after your last dbol, i would use nova and chlomid, id also suggest you have some adex ready in case you get any signs of gyno during your cycle.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Nolva will be fine for gyno on a mild dbol course.

PCT.

Week 1: 100mg clomid 40mg nolva

Week 2: 50mg clomid 20mg nolva

Week 3: 50mg clomid 20mg nolva


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

How long are you planning to run the course for?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

d4ead said:


> i use 50mg a day personally, but 40 - 50 is what id normally suggest. *I didn't find much difference between splitting or taking at once.*
> 
> pct can start day after your last dbol, i would use nova and chlomid, id also suggest you have some adex ready in case you get any signs of gyno during your cycle.


I agree with the bold... much prefer taking it all at once usually an hour or so before training...


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

i was planning on running the course for 6 weeks,

i was also wondering is this gonna put a major strain on my liver


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

6 is good, 8 is good too... it will put strain on your liver but not too major...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

no, not really. going by what mars says, the liver is more then able to handle it.

indeed you can use nova instead of adex, adex is just personal preference. You probably wont even get signs of gyno on just a dbol cycle so it wont matter anyway.


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

cheers guys been a great help, i feel a bit more positive knowing what dossage an pct other people recomend, did any of you get any good gains off a dbol only cycle,


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yes some fairly decent ones...


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanx for all the help people im only on day 3 of the cycle and feel stronger when i work out, im trying to pack in as much protien as i can, im trying to fit in at least 7-8 tins of tuna and 12 egg whites around my main meals can any1 recomend any protien filled snacks i can have as i can see the tuna getting very borein, hopefully everything will go well and i'll see some good gains


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Nuts, fish, protien shakes.

Do you not feel ill? I felt a little sh1t for the 1st week and fine after.


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

funny you should say that nemises i do feel a little bit crappy an got a sore throat but just thought i had a bit of flu or something,


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes i got that to. And i couldnt drink enough. But after a week i was fine


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

25-30mg

got my own capped at 25mg they are the bomb.

If I go higher the sides are not worth it especially stacked with other androgens.

25mg gives me a good feeling of wellbeing after a few days, almost nothing can upset me.


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm now on week 3 of my dbol cycle an for bout the last 3 or 4 days I've constantly had stiff nipples there's no pain and no puffyness I'm not sure if it's partly in my head, am I running into trouble?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty sure stiff nips are normal, and nothing to do with gyno.

I take 20mg nolva every day as I already have pubertal gyno, and that blocks the E2's and I still get stiff nips... embrace them !


----------



## curtisdon1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol! So nothing to worry bout then?

Thanks for putting my mind at ease


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

nemises_gendo said:


> Nolva will be fine for gyno on a mild dbol course.
> 
> PCT.
> 
> ...


Are these dosages every day? Seven days a week?

What dosage/length of cycle of Dbol have you based the PCT on?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes 7 days a week. Based on a 6 week cycle at 30 to 40mg.


----------



## Kevstaa (Aug 16, 2013)

Nemises said:


> Nuts, fish, protien shakes.
> 
> Do you not feel ill? I felt a little sh1t for the 1st week and fine after.


Im really glad you mentioned that I'm on 40mg a day split up every 4 hours, I'm on day 5 and feel like ****, weak, was wondering if they were bad Dbol, but reports say they are good ones, sports Nutrion orange ones, don't feel like training what do you think, should I stop taking them or carry on and hope I feel better, train or not? Sorry to jump in on this old conversation but I'm researching after feeling crap


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey I just got pharma dianabol 20mg in are they any good??


----------



## TheUndead (Apr 16, 2018)

Iv run dbol from 20mg to 120mg per day.

60mg is plenty


----------

